# Good cell phone service with data?



## flasher702

So far base.de and klarmobil.de look pretty good. I'm in Berlin and mostly only concerned with data but feel free to share you knowledge that might be applicable anywere in Germany someone might want to use cell service.


----------



## James3214

I also heard base.de was good. A good indicator is 'testsieger' but look out for the conditions so you don't get tied into a contract for longer than you need to be here.

Check out O2 as well. I heard that they had a good offer too for data services.


----------



## flasher702

base.de cost 0eur/month but has 24month contract? Anyone ever tried to remove all the month-to-month addon services and let their account go dormant?

Why is the German phone system still so screwed up? Proliferation of cellphones seems to have only made it worse. Seriously, what do you guys use?


----------



## Bevdeforges

flasher702 said:


> base.de cost 0eur/month but has 24month contract? Anyone ever tried to remove all the month-to-month addon services and let their account go dormant?
> 
> Why is the German phone system still so screwed up? Proliferation of cellphones seems to have only made it worse. Seriously, what do you guys use?


OK, so what is it you find so "screwed up" about the phone systems here? It works differently than in the US - but after a while you'll note there are some advantages. Big one is that you don't pay for "air time" but rather just for calls you make. Makes the "pay as you go" phones a great deal if you're mainly interested in having a mobile to receive calls.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

